

Show HN: Birtchex - A New Bitcoin Exchange - pdeuchler
https://birtchex.com/

======
abrkn
Is this a landing page only or will I actually get an invite?

Which database setup are you using?

Where are you hosting?

What is it costing you to get approved by FinCEN?

Did you write the trading engine from scratch?

You are not listed on Bitcoincharts.com.

Good luck, I'll check out the platform when I get an invite. Andreas from
justcoin.com.

~~~
pdeuchler
While just a landing page, it is fully functional. You will most certainly get
an invite when we launch :)

We're using Amazon AWS along with a stack of nginx, Python, and Go.

The largest expense with regulation is lawyers and CPA's, which vary widely
based on who you use. We aren't skimping on the important parts though.

The trading engine is built from scratch, however it is modeled after the LMAX
architecture[1] and takes a lot of inspiration from the same systems the NYSE
and NASDAQ use. We're not trying to re-invent the wheel, just bring some high
quality racing slicks to Bitcoin.

We are not listed as we are currently not taking any outside trades at the
moment. Once we open up the platform we plan on being listed on as many sites
as possible.

Appreciate the interest, hope I answered everything to your satisfaction!

edit: forgot the link!

[1] <http://martinfowler.com/articles/lmax.html>

~~~
abrkn
Certainly. I'm looking forward to the invite! Do you have any API docs at this
time?

~~~
pdeuchler
Not right now, but I can tell you that we plan on offering both a REST and a
websocket API.

------
pdeuchler
OP and co-founder here, happy to answer any questions you have.

~~~
Lightning
Are you planning on adding PayPal integration?

~~~
pdeuchler
Unfortunately PayPal is currently not on our roadmap, due to the prevalence of
chargebacks and hacked accounts.

We will offer direct bank account transfers and Dwolla, however, both of which
can be just as easy as PayPal.

